# Wifi Router and series connection of router with USB port



## Viggi90 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a series of questions so please help me out a bit guys 
1. I want to buy a router around Rs 2000. 
2. I have a Dlink DIR-300 router in my ground floor from which I have drawn a cable to the first floor through which i use my desktop computer. 
I have a laptop which i also use for which the signal strength of WiFi is insufficient so i decided to install a router in the 1st floor
3. I would like to know how to connect the 2 routers in series since most of the posts i have read online ask us to connect the cable to one on the LAN ports and not to use the WAN port . so when we do this will the WiFi of my new modem work ? 
4. For this budget can i get any router with a USB port to connect a network drive ?
Please help me out guys . Thank you


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 8, 2012)

technically it can be done, but one of the router should support bridging. try to look for custom firmware wifi routers like dd-wrt which has these type of options. i guess only few routers support this.
running  DHCP on both wifi routers  on same network may cause problems.. try to allocate static IP.


----------



## desiJATT (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, at the first look at your problem, i think you should just plug in the LAN cable from the Router at the first floor to the router at second floor. This should make the second router broadcast the internet from the first router. * I may be wrong! *


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2012)

everything you need is here:
How to Connect Two Wireless Routers Together on the Same Home Network
Using an old router as a DIY wireless Access Point :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## Viggi90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions its been of great help  
Can you also please suggest me which router to go in for for a budget of around Rs2000 that can satisfy my requirements ?


----------

